# Γενικά > Ανακοινώσεις >  Αλλαγή username του χρήστη farfar σε mxou

## stoidis

Κατόπιν αιτήσεως του χρήστη farfar, το username του αλλάζει σε mxou.

Αυτό γίνεται καθότι ο ίδιος μας είπε ότι είναι το username που χρησιμοποιεί γενικότερα και είναι καλύτερα αυτή η αλλαγή να γίνει τώρα που έχει γράψει λίγα μηνύματα στο forum.

Βασίλης

----------

